# Temporary crate for 8 week old puppy



## HarpoonJoe (Mar 9, 2012)

We'll soon be picking up our 8 week old girl, and very excited about it too!

We've bought a 42" crate ready for the house and will be partitioning it appropriately to help house train her. So on this front I think we're sorted.

However, we'll be spending the first week with her on holiday in a rented cottage in Devon. And without going into too much detail we'll be leaving the big crate at home, so we are looking for a smaller temporary alternative to last the first week or so.

I was wondering what size crate would be suitable? The more compact the better as we'll be a bit restricted for space.

I'm considering a canvas option such as http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dpets&field-keywords=canvas&x=0&y=0#/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_11?url=search-alias%3Dpets&field-keywords=canvas+pet+carrier&sprefix=canvas+pet+%2Cpets%2C190&rh=n%3A340840031%2Ck%3Acanvas+pet+carrier

I'm not inclined to ask the breeders as they don't believe in crating at all. And we won't get a chance to see the pup before picking it up as we live over 200 miles away.

Does anyone have any suggestions what size to get?

Thanks


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I highly recommend NOT using a soft crate with a baby puppy because she will quickly destroy it trying to get to you! You should look for something plastic or metal. The size of the crate depends on the size of your pup! Find out from the breeder how big she is (length-wise) before you purchase a crate. She should have *just* enough room to turn around and lay comfortably.

Welcome to the forum and enjoy your new Vizsla lifestyle! 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

is your crate not collapsible? so you can take it with you. Ours is a collapsible one although I only use it for travelling in the back of the pick-up,, having said that I'll probably be using over easter when we're away caravanning in western Lake District.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Puppy claws can wreak havoc on the mesh in those crates since they are very small and sharp. I would definitely reconsider a mesh crate unless she is supervised while in it.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I also take the folding wire crate when we go away. The more consistaint you are the better. Petco has some small plastic cat crates for $25 that we do.


----------



## HarpoonJoe (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for your replies.

I'll certainly avoid using a mesh crate, so I'll look for a wire or plastic one.

Our full size crate is too big to fit in the car along with all passengers and all of our luggage so finding a small one to last the first week while we're in the cottage is what we're looking for.

I suppose what I'm really asking is... how big are 8-9 week old viszlas? and what size crate would be suitable for crate training at this age, without having to partition a part of it off?

EDIT - my wife informs me that it'll be 9 weeks old (not 8 ) when we pick it up.

Thanks


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

When we brought Gracie home at nearly 9 weeks, she was under 10 pounds. If it is REALLY only for the week, you could get something that would be suitable for a toy poodle. 

FWIW, we tried the mesh. Oops. :

I'd recommend using the same style & material as her home crate, so that the hard work that you do the first week while she adjusts to her crate will transfer over....

good luck!


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

For yours and the puppies sake have you thought about not picking the puppy up till after the holiday. It is only one week. Consistency is the key.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

HarpoonJoe said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> I'll certainly avoid using a mesh crate, so I'll look for a wire or plastic one.
> 
> ...


24" x 15" 

http://www.petco.com/product/1626/P...il_1-_-Petmate Deluxe Vari Kennel Junior-1626


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

You're brave spending the first week with her outside of your home! I've got Malcolm out of the house for the first time (visiting family in NC) and can't imagine what his 8 weeks old self would have been like two weeks ago. Never mind the training!

Good luck to you!


Malcolm was shipped in a plastic crate that his sister uses at home. His wire one came with us collapsed, in the trunk, under the luggage.

If it's really only for the week... once you pick her up, go to walmart or petco/petsmart during your drive. Where allowed, take her inside, find the cheapest one that she fits in. Give her a bit of room to grow, because she will grow in a week. Not too much, but it should be pretty obvious.

I also suggest getting her her own blanket, toy, pillow, or whatever that you can transfer to her wire crate at home so she makes a connection with it. It will be big and scary!


Congrats on the baby girl, welcome to the V family!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you have a neighbor with a good size cat, you might ask if you can borrow the cat's crate for a week. When we drove anywhere, Savannah rode in the cat's crate for the first week or so.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a 12 week old puppy and have a huge crate for the house and a smaller one for the car. The smaller one for the car is 18" wide by 2'6" long which is fine for him at the moment. We live in Berkshire UK are you any where close that you could borrow it?

However, a word of warning. My puppy screamed for 5 nights, almost hysterically when left in the crate and if we went out during the day and left him for an hour or two in the big crate with toys he would scream so loud neighbours could hear. We were desperate for sleep on day 6. Lovely puppy in every other way. On day 6 we had to go out in a hurry and left him in the kitchen with the crate door open and low and behold, on our return the house was quiet!! So that night we left the crate door open, radio on and bingo - very happy quiet puppy. Peed and pooed on the paper by the door, and has been great since then. 

I think our puppy was desperate not to pee or poo in the crate despite the fact the crate was so big he had a toilet area at the other end of the crate. I am very much of the opinion that crates are fine, but you should not try and force toilet training by shutting them in a crate, their bladders have to mature much like a childs.

Vizslas are very sensitive dogs and mine certainly didn't like sleeping anywhere near his toilet area!!


----------

